# prepare for confusing bill.



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

Just received my latest bill, £100 in credit, happy bunny, phoned up accounts to be told that i had to pay this months bill by card, as it will not be taken by direct debit, its all to do with getting the Tivo, after having it all explained in detail, it seems to be ok, but very confusing at first.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Just received my bill and it shows a £149 credit has been brought forward? So I am currently £119 in credit on my account with VM. I have paid for my VM TiVo on my credit card, so at the moment I have not been charged for my TiVo by VM.

Things may change once it is installed next Friday.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I had a dodgy bill too.

So, they took the £149 from my credit card and applied it to my account. That means that this month's ~£40 bill has been taken out of that credit leaving about £110.

I'm guessing then TiVo is installed next week the cost of that will be applied to my account and i'll end up with a roughly twice normal bill next month.

Bit silly.


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

How can this be silly?

You pay by credit card in advance for your TiVo but you have not had it installed yet.

Of course, you want the money you have paid creditted to your account so that when the charge arrives after install, it's paid for.

There is actually an advantage, in that you don't have to pay this months normal charges this month because you are in credit.


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

No, what is silly is that they insist on taking £149 'for TiVo' yet all they do is apply it to your account. I could have transferred funds directly to my account then they insisted on an immediate payment using plastic.

Perverse. Just perverse.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

^ What Buzby says.

Just very odd.


----------

